# Solved: Make Ubuntu partition smaller?



## larswebb (May 10, 2003)

Hi,

I recently installed ubuntu along side my windows 2K. Apparently I goofed when I selected the partition size. I wanted 30g of my 150 g for ubuntu but I ended up with the 30 g for my windows. Now I have only 4g free for windows. Can I resize my partions or must I start over? I have a image of my hd from before I installed ubuntu but I'd rather fix it if I could.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need a partitioner to resize. Try gparted from the Ubuntu CD or:

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
Free Paragon Hard Drive Manager 8.0 Special Edition (Make recovery CD for offline partitioning or defrag.)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)
Partition Logic
Ranish Partition Manager
Cute Partition Manager

Shareware:

Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager
7Tools Partition Manager
Spotmau Partition Genius


----------



## larswebb (May 10, 2003)

I tried gparted but but when I select the partiton to resize the resize option is whited out. Any ideas?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have space to resize it? You need first to make one partition smaller and then enlarge the other into the empty space. You can't enlarge a partition if there is no place to enlarge it into.


----------



## larswebb (May 10, 2003)

I had no space to enlarge it to, but I intended to make the ubuntu partition smaller first then make the windows one larger. Anyway, I started over from scratch and this time I got it right.
I may have to start another thread to address my "no sound problem" though. I really appreciate your help.


----------

